# Women's Role in the Church



## dasuweng (Sep 13, 2021)

*What is the role of women in the church — particularly in the Sunday School, fellowships and worship? I would like to know your thoughts. *


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 13, 2021)

Moved to the Church Order forum.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, like anyone else, we worship, participate in the sacraments, and heed the discipline of the church administered by those God gave to lead his congregation. Or are you talking about all the contrived programs churches have adopted?

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yep. Same role I have, at the moment: 

Attend, feed on Christ in word and sacrament, support through giving and prayer... 

Not sure why so many people find all that unimportant or unsatisfying, but that mindset probably came from somewhere else.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 13, 2021)

We have women teaching children's Sunday School. Is that the sort of role you refer to?

We have had women's Sunday School before. I liked it because I felt freer to ask questions and etc. Also those of us with small children were not inhibited so much about their wandering behavior or feeding them.

We had women's missionary society. We met once a month for prayer, fellowship, promotion of foreign missions.

We had women's retreat once a year. And presbyterial, which met yearly and did presbytery assistance and foreign mission promotion and general good works.

Lots of past tense there, after the lockdowns.


----------

